# Posting about Nice Sightings?



## Markt (Aug 20, 2009)

Is it still ok to post little vignettes about hot bbws seen out and about?
I'm on vacation this week and spending time bike riding around Manhattan. Seen sooo many gorgeous bbws, my head is spinning.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 20, 2009)

Yesterday I went to 5 Guys Burgers and Fries for Lunch and I saw two beautifull BBW's eating there.


----------



## Ash (Aug 20, 2009)

I vote yes.


----------



## Tad (Aug 21, 2009)

As far as I know, according the rules of the board it is just fine.

On the other hand, think about being in mixed gender company at a party or work or something, and some guy starting to talk about this smoking hot fox he saw while he was lunch. What would the atmosphere in the room probably be like? Well, it is virtual here, but the same mix of reactions will generally apply.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 21, 2009)

balletguy said:


> Yesterday I went to 5 Guys Burgers and Fries for Lunch and I saw two beautifull BBW's eating there.



Doesn't the term BBW already kind of imply beautiful? What with one of the Bs standing for .. beautiful.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 21, 2009)

"sightings"


I'm a fat girl, not a UFO or Elvis.


----------



## Markt (Aug 21, 2009)

I tend to enjoy hearing enthusiastic descriptions of beautiful women. Unfortunately those posts are titled 'sightings', which I agree does conjure up UFO's and Elvis etc. Too bad that those
postings can annoy others which is the last thing I want to do. Bummer, huh. 

PS, Tad's sig line says it all doesn't it.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 21, 2009)

krismiss said:


> "sightings"
> 
> 
> I'm a fat girl, not a UFO or Elvis.



Great comment.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Aug 21, 2009)

krismiss said:


> "sightings"
> 
> 
> I'm a fat girl, not a UFO or Elvis.



But I will stare at you, though LOL
Cutie:wubu:


----------



## Ash (Aug 21, 2009)

I have no problem with respectful sighting posts at all. I think they can be really sweet, actually. 

It's silly. My friends and I talk about attractive guys we've seen out and about all the time. It's not really any different than that, is it? We're all visual creatures, and we notice attractive people. It's natural. Sadly, a lot of FAs have a hard time relating to their friends on that level, so this might be the only place they can share their excitement and have others nod along. I don't think there's anything wrong with having posts like that here. 

On a side note, it would actually be fun to have an FA sighting thread, though it's a little bit more difficult to spot FAs from afar.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 21, 2009)

I totally agree! 



Ashley said:


> I have no problem with respectful sighting posts at all. I think they can be really sweet, actually.
> 
> It's silly. My friends and I talk about attractive guys we've seen out and about all the time. It's not really any different than that, is it? We're all visual creatures, and we notice attractive people. It's natural. Sadly, a lot of FAs have a hard time relating to their friends on that level, so this might be the only place they can share their excitement and have others nod along. I don't think there's anything wrong with having posts like that here.
> 
> On a side note, it would actually be fun to have an FA sighting thread, though it's a little bit more difficult to spot FAs from afar.


----------



## jonah-uk (Aug 21, 2009)

Ashley said:


> On a side note, it would actually be fun to have an FA sighting thread, though it's a little bit more difficult to spot FAs from afar.



i vaguely remember there having been one a few years back...


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a UFO AND Elvis...Elvis ON a UFO..with fries on the side, and Sasquatch riding side-car~!

Its fun and natural for people to want to chat with friends about positive experiences. I feel like people are getting so uptight lately... YES by all means tell us about the beautiful fatties you've seen around. I know I'd love it if a guy spouted my praises on a forum somewhere out of the blue.

Anyone going to get pissed I said fatties now?


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 22, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I am a UFO AND Elvis...Elvis ON a UFO..with fries on the side, and Sasquatch riding side-car~!
> 
> Its fun and natural for people to want to chat with friends about positive experiences. I feel like people are getting so uptight lately... YES by all means tell us about the beautiful fatties you've seen around. I know I'd love it if a guy spouted my praises on a forum somewhere out of the blue.
> 
> Anyone going to get pissed I said fatties now?



_I saw some gorgeous fatties myself the other day...._

If you do get in trouble for saying "fatties" Ms. GL, at least now we are both guilty!  - BTW... I agree, good ol' fashioned, respectfully phrased "sightings" are still kosher in my book.


I was recently in western Illinois at a music festival late last week. Lemme tell ya... beer brats and farmer's daughters... Wow!


----------



## frankman (Aug 22, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> [...]Lemme tell ya... beer brats and farmer's daughters... Wow!



Sounds like a BBC costume drama.


----------



## bexy (Aug 22, 2009)

krismiss said:


> "sightings"
> 
> 
> I'm a fat girl, not a UFO or Elvis.




WORD! :happy: This was funny!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 22, 2009)

.....................................


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 22, 2009)

Markt said:


> I tend to enjoy hearing enthusiastic descriptions of beautiful women. Unfortunately those posts are titled 'sightings', which I agree does conjure up UFO's and Elvis etc. Too bad that those
> postings can annoy others which is the last thing I want to do. Bummer, huh.
> 
> PS, Tad's sig line says it all doesn't it.



Exactly



Ashley said:


> I have no problem with respectful sighting posts at all. I think they can be really sweet, actually.
> 
> It's silly. My friends and I talk about attractive guys we've seen out and about all the time. It's not really any different than that, is it? We're all visual creatures, and we notice attractive people. It's natural. Sadly, a lot of FAs have a hard time relating to their friends on that level, so this might be the only place they can share their excitement and have others nod along. I don't think there's anything wrong with having posts like that here.
> 
> On a side note, it would actually be fun to have an FA sighting thread, though it's a little bit more difficult to spot FAs from afar.



I agree that it can be really sweet when people get all excited about seeing a hottie and want to share, but like Mark said, the term "sighting" just makes it sound so silly.


----------



## voidhead (Aug 22, 2009)

Another thread censored by the politically correct net nannies! 

Or should we call "The Internet Arbiters of Sexual Repression"


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 22, 2009)

voidhead said:


> Another thread censored by the politically correct net nannies!
> 
> Or should we call "The Internet Arbiters of Sexual Repression"



What does political correctness have anything to do with it?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 22, 2009)

I may just be old-fashioned, but I think when you view a person or a thing with your sight, it could be called a "sighting". Maybe the kids today are calling them "eye-observings".


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 22, 2009)

I actually agree with Ashley on this - respectful, enthusiastic sightings posts can be fun to read. 

There kind of is an FA sightings thread - that's what the 'F.A.U.L.T.ed' thread turned into.


----------



## frankman (Aug 22, 2009)

Encounters? As in "close encounters of the fat kind"?
Apparitions? As in "the apparition of these fat girls in the crowd"? (Ezra Pound would slap me silly for this one)

I think I'll just stick with sightings.

Speaking of sightings: there was this hot girl in the train to Utrecht who looked like, I don't know, Charlize Theron on cake, sort of a Charlize x 2. Even my girlfriend thought she was really pretty. And I was glad she said it first, so I wasn't the only one looking.


----------



## dodo (Aug 22, 2009)

balletguy said:


> Yesterday I went to 5 Guys Burgers and Fries for Lunch and I saw two beautifull BBW's eating there.


 
...dude...

:doh:​


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 23, 2009)

I went to a Japanese restaurant today and there was a mural of sumo wrestlers in the ladies' room, does that count? :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 23, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I went to a Japanese restaurant today and there was a mural of sumo wrestlers in the ladies' room, does that count? :wubu:



If you enjoyed it, then it certainly does!!


----------



## dodo (Aug 23, 2009)

Yay! First one, everybody! First fat lady sighting in a thread devoted to fat lady sightings! Only took a page plus change to get here. Was it worth it? UDcide!

I was scoping the boardwalk with my trusty binox when this fantasy wide load came a-waddling with her gut hanging out and her ass hanging out and her boobs down to here and she had a bushel of cotton candy in one hand and a sixteen scoop drippy waffle cone in the other and her panting, underfed FA feeder was slogging doggedly behind her pushing a wheelbarrow of snax shouting "Honey, baby, do you need anything, is there anything I can get you, 'cause I got it all here, just lemme know, your wish is my command, I got Twinkies an' Ho Hos an' ButtaFingas - " and so on until they disappeared into Ivar's Fish Shak and then I woke up feeling rather damp.

I'd like to thank all who've made this posting possible, probable, inevitable, and absuh-rootry necessary.


----------



## Teecher (Aug 23, 2009)

That's what's up!!! A sighting post. Dream or not - it was HOT!!!

Teecher

Pears Rule.


----------



## katorade (Aug 24, 2009)

krismiss said:


> "sightings"
> 
> 
> I'm a fat girl, not a UFO or Elvis.



I was once mistaken for Bigfoot when I made a really bad sweater choice.


----------



## mango (Aug 24, 2009)

*I spotted 3 gorgeous ssbbw's in scantily clad tight clothes eating cupcakes in my kitchen!!

What are the chances of that happening?? *


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have to say that it was actually nice to have a "sighting" the other day at work. There was a class in to see our banquet facility for a prom and NOTH the student advisors were BBW's - and they it was clear that the kids really liked them- they were joking and having fun. It just made me smile.


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 24, 2009)

_*If Mango is around, the chances are very good. All the fatties love Mango.....He's Mango the Cute Fatty Magnet.*_



mango said:


> *I spotted 3 gorgeous ssbbw's in scantily clad tight clothes eating cupcakes in my kitchen!!
> 
> What are the chances of that happening?? *


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> I have to say that it was actually nice to have a "sighting" the other day at work. There was a class in to see our banquet facility for a prom and NOTH the student advisors were BBW's - and they it was clear that the kids really liked them- they were joking and having fun. It just made me smile.



That is nice, Berna!


----------



## Ash (Aug 24, 2009)

mango said:


> *I spotted 3 gorgeous ssbbw's in scantily clad tight clothes eating cupcakes in my kitchen!!
> 
> What are the chances of that happening?? *



Hahahaha. 

Best sighting ever.


----------



## Silver Fox (Aug 25, 2009)

I had to go to Austin last week for a job. I checked into my hotel and then went to get something to eat at one of the best Barecue places in Austin... Iron Works Barbecue! Got my food and went to look for a place to sit down on the deck out back. I spotted an emptey table and headed for it and when I turned around to take my seat I saw right in front of me sitting with her back to me, an amazing pear shaped SSBBW. The chairs in this place are those old metal chairs made of square tubing that can be stacked up easily and this lovely lady overflowed each side by about a foot! Her thighs were massive as were her upper arms. She must have weighed at least 400 if not more. She was with two friends who were not necessarily skinny, but could hardly be called BBWs, I got to sit and eat my barbecue and look at this beautiful amazing site the whole time. It was however a bittersweet experience. You see, my own wife, a fairly small BBW at 220 pounds had just had WLS the week before. (I have discussed this extensively elsewhere on this forum.)

So I just sat and enjoyed the view. They had finished eating before I got there and were just sitting there talking. Finally, about the time I got done eating, they got cameras out and started taking pictures of each other. They could only take a picture of two of themselves at a time, so I offered to take a picture of all three and they gladly accepted. Then we went our separate ways.


----------



## Tau (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw a hot fat girl out last weekend - usually I'm the only one  LOL! And she was friendly! And we danced together! This is a rare, rare occurance. Usually the few fatties I spot out are standing in a corner looking miserable  She also gave me the name of a fantastic cup cake store near my house. Pity of it was she's not from these parts - glorious creature is from Senegal and moving to the UK shortly. It was really nice actually meeting another fattie who likes herself though.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 11, 2009)

dodo said:


> a-waddling





dodo said:


> a-waddling





dodo said:


> a-waddling





dodo said:


> a-waddling





dodo said:


> a-waddling



a-wassaling


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't see me ever being eye candy....


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2009)

When I walked into the bar wearing a pink herringbone suit with a yellow and orange striped tie, blue suade shoes and a brown derby hat I saw this gorgeous, rblonde, houglass shaped bbw staring at me and laughing.

She totally digs me


----------



## Teecher (Nov 11, 2009)

Today, Veterans' Day, I'm off just like half the rest of the country. So in my travels today I happen to go a bar called Draught Horse, here in Philly. And low and behold, the manager was clearly a pear lovers dream! God bless lunchtime!

Teecher

Pears Rule.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> I saw a hot fat girl out last weekend - usually I'm the only one  LOL! And she was friendly! And we danced together! This is a rare, rare occurance. Usually the few fatties I spot out are standing in a corner looking miserable  She also gave me the name of a fantastic cup cake store near my house. Pity of it was she's not from these parts - glorious creature is from Senegal and moving to the UK shortly. It was really nice actually meeting another fattie who likes herself though.




Cute story- especially the dancing and sharing the low down on where to get cupcakes


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 14, 2009)

dodo said:


>



I was all set to be annoyed at this _classic_ stereotype that all fat chicks eat Twinkies because I personally think they're disgusting.. but then I noticed they were BANANA Twinkies.. which changes everything ~ banana (or coconut or peanut butter) makes everything better!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 14, 2009)

The HoHos look heaps yummy


----------



## FeetTurnMeOn (Nov 15, 2009)

I've seen many hot BBWs in the Vancouver area. I love it when they get all dressed up (high heels, boots, spandex, pantyhose, sweater dresses, dresses) Hot! Hot! Hot! 
All of the girls had a guy latched onto their arm though.  


They were all curvy (Thick arms/ shoulders, a good sized chest, small waist, big butt, big thighs and muscular calves) and around the 180lb - 230lb weight, with nice hair and pretty faces. You can't find a single girl with those features here in B.C. 
So many girls here look like that model London Andrews and all are taken.


----------



## Tau (Nov 16, 2009)

bigjayne66 said:


> Can't see me ever being eye candy....



Everybody's eyecandy to somebody *smishes*


----------



## Tad (Nov 16, 2009)

bigjayne66 said:


> Can't see me ever being eye candy....





Tau said:


> Everybody's eyecandy to somebody *smishes*



What Tau said. Listen to her, for she is wise 

Just because you are not everyone's cup of tea doesn't mean that someone wouldn't love to drink in your looks!


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 17, 2009)

i looked in the mirror this morning and saw one a bit saucy and disheveled. then i logged onto dims and saw a truckload more. i think the world is chock a block with fabulous BBWs!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I was all set to be annoyed at this _classic_ stereotype that all fat chicks eat Twinkies because I personally think they're disgusting.. but then I noticed they were BANANA Twinkies.. which changes everything ~ banana (or coconut or peanut butter) makes everything better!





Inhibited said:


> The HoHos look heaps yummy



Yes...what I was thinking. They can keep those twinkies but I would eat the hell out of those hohos.....and banana flips.....and orange cupcakes.....and swiss rolls.......and nutty buddys....:wubu:


----------

